# It's awkward for..both of us I guess



## Timothy (Nov 10, 2010)

I have a girlfriend who I've been seeing for a few months now. She's Japanese and has been living here for 10 years now. My interest in WWII I've come to discover, bothers her. I was watching the WWII in HD one night and she came and sat down next to me and we were watching and then it showed the End Game episode in Okinawa..that's when she got up and said "I can't watch this." and stormed out of the living room.

I asked her why does it bother you? It happened so long ago. She says that I don't understand. It was rather awkward..we didn't argue or get into a fight..I turned it off and started to play NCAA Football 11..eventually she came out the bedroom and joined me to play video games lol. It's as if that moment before never happened..I felt uneasy for the rest of the evening. I didn't mean to hurt her feelings I guess it would be awkward to watch something like that with your Japanese girlfriend?


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 10, 2010)

Maybe when the time is right you can talk about it. I'm not sure what age she is but I'm guessing in her 20's. That's a generation younger than me but where I'm going with this is that as a child of German parents who came to Canada after the war, there was always a certain guilt that rubbed off on me when I was young, even though both my parents were in their early teens through the war. Maybe she has had a similar upbringing, or maybe a strong sense of heritage and therefore discomfort with the destruction, or quite possibly just simply finding it difficult seeing the horrors of this bloody battle on the screen. I have seen some very disturbing scenes from these documentaries and am not surprised that a young, sensitive lady would find such imagery disturbing as well.


----------



## Timothy (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm not trying to sound sexist or anything but she's your typical woman..she's about a year older than me..shes 30. She'll cry when she watches sad movies lol When we watched Gran Torino when it came out she was balling her butt off at the end..But that was an awesome movie though


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 11, 2010)

Well then you shouldn't be suprised if she doesn't want to see real carnage on the screen.


----------



## Timothy (Nov 11, 2010)

Yeah I gave her a fair warning saying that's why it says Viewer Discretion Advised. I asked her if she had family that was involved during those times and she wouldnt talk about it..so i'm just going to assume that's why.


----------



## mikewint (Nov 11, 2010)

Timothy, talking this out is the best way to resolve any issue. it is the unsaid that festers. It took many years before i could watch a war movie, or go to a fireworks display, or go down in the basement in the summertime.
you might also PM Shinpachi for some insights


----------



## JohnAnthony (Nov 11, 2010)

Yeah you're assuming it has something to do with her heritage but it may not - some folks are just squeamish. I'm a Christian and I never intend to see _The Passion_ - not into snuff films.


----------



## mikewint (Nov 11, 2010)

John, don't mean to change the topic but such graphic films have their place. the sanitized passion plays don't portray the total agony suffered by Jesus, the dying was the least of it


----------



## timshatz (Nov 11, 2010)

I don't know that Timothy is in any way responsible for this at all. He told her it was a brutal show, he told her what it was about, she choose to sit and watch it. While as a boyfriend, he was understanding about her feelings, she's gotta take the responsibility for sitting there. While she didn't exactly storm out of the room, she made it plain she didn't agree with his watching it.

He is what he is, she is what she is. Might be smart if he tells her, "This interests me and I'm going to keep watching it as I want to know not only what happened but why it happened.". Doubtless there are things she is into that he'd rather not bother with and she knows it when he doesn't hang around. 

I've been around other women who didn't want to watch graffic scenes of violence. On the other hand, there are others who aren't bothered by it at all (my wife and I watched Band of Brothers and she was less bothered by it than I was). It depends on the woman.

I guess it might be smart to figure out was she bothered by the violence or was she bothered by the violence directed towards Japanese.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 11, 2010)

Just curious, was the show you were watching involve the Japanese Military? If so perhaps watch movies about the ETO or MTO around her. I could understand how watching a movie about the PTO could be upsetting.


----------



## Timothy (Nov 11, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Just curious, was the show you were watching involve the Japanese Military? If so perhaps watch movies about the ETO or MTO around her. I could understand how watching a movie about the PTO could be upsetting.



I was watching the HBO mini-series The Pacific and I warned her that she may not like it and she said "I heard it was good" and I said "okay but dont say I didnt warn you" and low and behold she watched it with no problems..hard to figure out.


----------



## JohnAnthony (Nov 11, 2010)

mikewint said:


> John, don't mean to change the topic but such graphic films have their place. the sanitized passion plays don't portray the total agony suffered by Jesus, the dying was the least of it





I wouldn't argue that point, it's just not for me. I don't see it doing anything for my personal spirituality, that's all. I don't begrudge anyone else watching it.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 11, 2010)

Women... 

There is no logic to the emotional locker.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 11, 2010)

You took the words out of my mouth.

Of course, nobody should ever take advice on women from me. From the feedback I get I'm only good at what not to say or do.


----------



## tail end charlie (Nov 11, 2010)

Timothy said:


> I was watching the HBO mini-series The Pacific and I warned her that she may not like it and she said "I heard it was good" and I said "okay but dont say I didnt warn you" and low and behold she watched it with no problems..hard to figure out.




Timothy I suggest you watch a movie with your girlfriend where its the American sevicemen that get blown apart for no good reason apart from the directors need to make a buck.........I cant think of a title off the top of my head because I dont think the movie has been made yet. Or if you have the interest perhaps an entertaining documentary on the Iran Contra affaire would do nicely. I have yet to see any documentary that satisfactorily explains why the west armed Saddam to the teeth then decided he was a bad guy. If ever such a documentary is made sit down with your GF and enjoy.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 11, 2010)

tail end charlie said:


> Timothy I suggest you watch a movie with your girlfriend where its the American sevicemen that get blown apart for no good reason apart from the directors need to make a buck.........I cant think of a title off the top of my head because I dont think the movie has been made yet. Or if you have the interest perhaps an entertaining documentary on the Iran Contra affaire would do nicely. I have yet to see any documentary that satisfactorily explains why the west armed Saddam to the teeth then decided he was a bad guy. If ever such a documentary is made sit down with your GF and enjoy.



Or just watch Bridges of Madison County and then have great sex. Don't waste your brain matter trying to figure her out. Just nod alot, buy her sparkly things and feed her alcohol.

Oh.. and practice safe sex.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## tail end charlie (Nov 11, 2010)

Timothy

My wife is Catholic and I am Protestant, strange as it may seem I dont routinely ask my wife (or girlfriend as was) to watch Catholics being murdered tortured and burned at the stake, my wife being a diplomatic sort also doesnt require me to watch Protestants being murdered tortured and burned at the stake.

Its a long time ago now but it was about 4 years before we actually discussed such things, if you see your GF as Japanese first and your GF second maybe its YOU who has the problem. My wife is an arachnophope I move hell and high water to make sure she doesnt see spiders in the house or on TV why not do the same with your GFs dislikes?


----------



## Timothy (Nov 11, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> Women...
> 
> There is no logic to the emotional locker.



She went to WSU too lol Any school but the Cougars I tell her


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 11, 2010)

tail end charlie said:


> Timothy
> 
> My wife is Catholic and I am Protestant, strange as it may seem I dont routinely ask my wife (or girlfriend as was) to watch Catholics being murdered tortured and burned at the stake



You equate the Pacific war with burning people at the stake? Really? I know you don't Charlie, but the analogy just hit me wrong, buddy.


----------



## Maestro (Nov 12, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Of course, nobody should ever take advice on women from me. From the feedback I get I'm only good at what not to say or do.



Welcome to the club, buddy !

"I really wonder why you watch science-fiction movies, it's not even possible !"

"Since when is watching a ghost helping a girl to make pottery is in any way more possible ?"

"Umph..." (Raises and leave the room.)


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 12, 2010)

Maestro said:


> Welcome to the club, buddy !
> 
> "I really wonder why you watch science-fiction movies, it's not even possible !"
> 
> ...



Heh....don't even mention the plausibility of sparkly vampires.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 12, 2010)

Oh God, I've YET to understand that aspect!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 12, 2010)

Where do you guys meet your women?

My wife enjoys history (especially military history), she watches Sci Fi with me. She goes to concerts with me (and enjoys them), hell she just bought me tickets to go and see Roger Waters "The Wall" Live next year. Tomorrow night she is driving me home from the pub so I can have a few beers. My wife is great.

I don't see what you guys are complaining about?


----------



## timshatz (Nov 12, 2010)

Adler, different continent, different women.


----------



## mikewint (Nov 12, 2010)

My $.02: A man without a woman is like a neck without a pain


----------



## timshatz (Nov 12, 2010)

mikewint said:


> My $.02: A man without a woman is like a neck without a pain



You mean his head is on straight?

Might have something there mike.


----------



## tail end charlie (Nov 12, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Where do you guys meet your women?
> 
> My wife enjoys history (especially military history), she watches Sci Fi with me. She goes to concerts with me (and enjoys them), hell she just bought me tickets to go and see Roger Waters "The Wall" Live next year. Tomorrow night she is driving me home from the pub so I can have a few beers. My wife is great.
> 
> I don't see what you guys are complaining about?




I met my missus when she was operating the mixer desk for her boyfriends band supporting Saxon he was lead guitarist and suddenly dissapeared for a recording contract as a session musician in New York lol

I took her to a race meeting and won the first race...the rest is history. She hates history but plays along buyin books etc.


----------



## mikewint (Nov 12, 2010)

tim, it straightens out as you age and your raging hormones subside... course, by then it's usually too late


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 12, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Where do you guys meet your women?
> 
> My wife enjoys history (especially military history), she watches Sci Fi with me. She goes to concerts with me (and enjoys them), hell she just bought me tickets to go and see Roger Waters "The Wall" Live next year. Tomorrow night she is driving me home from the pub so I can have a few beers. My wife is great.
> 
> I don't see what you guys are complaining about?



You are one lucky dude. My wife hates SciFi, history, the outdoors, and happens to like hiphop. Why I didn't realize we were total and complete opposites while we were dating, I'll never know (and no, hormones don't account for that big a gaff!). I love her, but we have very little in common anymore.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 12, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> You are one lucky dude. My wife hates SciFi, history, the outdoors, and happens to like hiphop. Why I didn't realize we were total and complete opposites while we were dating, I'll never know (and no, hormones don't account for that big a gaff!). I love her, but we have very little in common anymore.



Oh yeah forgot that, my wife loves the outdoors and camping as well. I guess that comes with the territory of being a biologist though.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 12, 2010)

Hey, nobody likes a show off!


----------



## Timothy (Nov 12, 2010)

my g/f is a Sheriff's Deputy so she definitely keeps me in balanced. Her awkward schedule sometimes makes it difficult for us as she sometimes works a graveyard shift. She was the first japanese female deputy the Sheriff's Office has had..so that's pretty cool I think. Meanwhile i'm unemployed. Hopefully that will soon change.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 12, 2010)

Takliing and an understanding between ya might help. In my situation my girlfriend is Jewish. I happen to love things about the Luftwaffe so my models are hanging around and my book shelf is filled with "Hitler's this", and "Htlers that". But she understands this is my INTEREST and not my CHARACTER.

We just celebrated 10 years together.


and Matt where the 'ell do you find those .gifs? FUNNY!!!


----------



## Maestro (Nov 13, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Hey, nobody likes a show off!


----------



## robwkamm (Nov 13, 2010)

Im sure theres something in her families history. maybe they were soldiers or what ever. i grew up with german parents. they were born during the war. I wasnt allowed to put the ww2 german decals on my models as i was growing up. it can be a touchy subject. now its so long ago and im older its not a issue anymore.


----------



## Timothy (Nov 13, 2010)

Well..I think i'll let that be. She's female and has a gun..that's crazy enough for me to handle. lol


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 13, 2010)

You are brave man, Mr. Tim.


----------



## mikewint (Nov 13, 2010)

Remember the post about the little AA tazer, she has a real one ZZZZZZZAPT


----------



## Timothy (Nov 13, 2010)

Yeah her patrol car is a arsenal with wheels..She has also an AR-15, this tatical short-barrell shotgun, and she also has a Ruger .223 in the trunk...and her service pistol is a 45 caliber Beretta. It's pretty impressive how much she knows how to properly operate and use all these guns..a WOMAN who is JAPANESE of all people..Im pretty proud her though. She puts up with an unemployed loser like me and still cares about me. Okay maybe im just being too hard on myself.


----------



## Pong (Nov 14, 2010)

Timothy said:


> Yeah her patrol car is a arsenal with wheels..She has also an AR-15, this tatical short-barrell shotgun, and she also has a Ruger .223 in the trunk...and her service pistol is a 45 caliber Beretta. It's pretty impressive how much she knows how to properly operate and use all these guns..a WOMAN who is JAPANESE of all people..Im pretty proud her though. She puts up with an unemployed loser like me and still cares about me. Okay maybe im just being too hard on myself.



 I think you should never ever get into a fight with her with that much firepower.


----------



## Maestro (Nov 14, 2010)

Pong said:


> I think you should never ever get into a fight with her with that much firepower.



... Or worst : cheat on her !

"Honey, I'm home !"

*BAM* *BAM* *BAM* *BAM* *BAM* *BAM* *BAM* *BAM* *BAM* *BAM* *BAM* *BAM*


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 14, 2010)

Heh...you'll know you're screwed when you find a shovel and a couple of bags of lime in the back of her patrol car. At that point, there's not enough flowers, chocolate, or diamonds in the world, my friend.

On the plus side, she's a girlfriend you won't have a problem taking out to the range for a date, and she comes with her own handcuffs!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 14, 2010)

Maestro said:


> ... Or worst : cheat on her !
> 
> "Honey, I'm home !"
> 
> *BAM* *BAM* *BAM* *BAM* *BAM* *BAM* *BAM* *BAM* *BAM* *BAM* *BAM* *BAM*



LMAO


----------



## mikewint (Nov 14, 2010)

Naw, the BAM-BAM is too quick, unless it's elbows, knees first. much more likely ZZZZZZZZPT-ZZZZZZZZPT watch him loose all body functions and squirmt like a worm


----------



## Maestro (Nov 14, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> ...and she comes with her own handcuffs!



Girls tend to think the same thing about me...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## Timothy (Nov 14, 2010)

They use those zip-tie cuffs too..they're like giant zip-ties basically. I got a whole bag of them I actually use for my hardware and parts I keep in storage for the this old Datsun 510 i've been restoring. It's a little project car my g/f and I have been working on and my friend is gonna help us put in the engine and drivetrain by the new year and when spring comes around it should be complete.


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 14, 2010)

Heh. I learned to drive in a Datsun 510. Inherited it from my folks when the block cracked, heads were shot, radiator was radiating fluids....yeah, thanks Dad. LOL


----------



## Timothy (Nov 14, 2010)

Except this thing will have a small block in it 327. ordered some beefy knobby cams for it so it'll sound way mean.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 14, 2010)

Nothing wrong with a B510 if taken care of. But a 327 would be silly fun.


----------



## JohnAnthony (Nov 15, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> Heh. I learned to drive in a Datsun 510. Inherited it from my folks when the block cracked, heads were shot, radiator was radiating fluids....yeah, thanks Dad. LOL



Hey, kids break shyt. My old man bought me a 66 Dodge Dart as a first car. A year later I totaled it and had to buy my own. 

But he was right, and my kids aren't coming anywhere NEAR my vehicle.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 15, 2010)

My dad tried to teach me to drive stick in his Datsun B210 - well it lasted an hour and he never let me try again


----------



## Pong (Nov 15, 2010)

Maestro said:


> ... Or worst : cheat on her !
> 
> "Honey, I'm home !"
> 
> *BAM* *BAM* *BAM* *BAM* *BAM* *BAM* *BAM* *BAM* *BAM* *BAM* *BAM* *BAM*



 I think that should be on our rulebook, never cheat if your G/F or spouse is in Law Enforcement or the Armed Forces.


----------



## Loiner (Nov 16, 2010)

Woops, wrong thread.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 22, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Where do you guys meet your women?
> 
> My wife enjoys history (especially military history), she watches Sci Fi with me. She goes to concerts with me (and enjoys them), hell she just bought me tickets to go and see Roger Waters "The Wall" Live next year. Tomorrow night she is driving me home from the pub so I can have a few beers. My wife is great.
> 
> I don't see what you guys are complaining about?


Ditto



DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Oh yeah forgot that, my wife loves the outdoors and camping as well. I guess that comes with the territory of being a biologist though.



Your wife is a biologist? We have more in common as mine is a biologist, too  I guess the moral of the story is: Marry a biologist


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 22, 2010)

Marcel said:


> Ditto
> 
> 
> 
> Your wife is a biologist? We have more in common as mine is a biologist, too  I guess the moral of the story is: Marry a biologist



In Timmy's case, no it's not......because his naive girlfriend in his case supports his lazy azz playing video games and insulting forum mods while he pretends he's unemployable..


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 22, 2010)

Heh. I noticed that young Timmy had fallen down yonder well, and Lassie has a new chewy-bone. Hmph. Sucks for Timmy.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 23, 2010)

Marcel said:


> Your wife is a biologist?



Yeap she has a Masters and concentrated her studies on Zoology, Ecology, Animal physiology and Toxicology.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 24, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Yeap she has a Masters and concentrated her studies on Zoology, Ecology, Animal physiology and Toxicology.



My wife is specialized in animal-behavior. She studied Chimpanzees, probably the reason why she married me


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 24, 2010)

(Note to self, find a single female biologist)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 24, 2010)

Marcel said:


> My wife is specialized in animal-behavior. She studied Chimpanzees, probably the reason why she married me


----------



## Marcel (Nov 24, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> (Note to self, find a single female biologist)



A friend of my wife's is free. I could ask for you


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 24, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> (Note to self, find a single female biologist)



Aim high. Find two.


----------



## mikewint (Nov 25, 2010)

My ideal was always a nurse-physical therapist-contortionist nymphomaniac


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 25, 2010)

I hear ya, Mike....I'll spot you the nurse-pt, the rest sounds good to me!


----------



## Maestro (Nov 26, 2010)

Bah... As long as she is cute, between 20 and 30, bisexual and nymphomaniac, it's okay with me. 

I know, I know... I'm dreaming. But it's still legal, right ?


----------



## timshatz (Nov 26, 2010)

mikewint said:


> My ideal was always a nurse-physical therapist-contortionist nymphomaniac



With a flat head and an oral fixation?


----------



## machine shop tom (Nov 26, 2010)

timshatz said:


> With a flat head and an oral fixation?



And about THIS tall, right?

tom


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 26, 2010)

...and the heiress to a chocolate-syrup-and-aerosol-whipped-cream empire?


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 26, 2010)

this thread is quickly degenerating.


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 26, 2010)

1. The original post-er hasn't complained. 
2. There's not many threads that _haven't_ degenerated at some point in time.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 26, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> 1. The original post-er hasn't complained.
> 2. There's not many threads that _haven't_ degenerated at some point in time.



1. He's been banned.

2. Soooo, we're a bunch of degenerates??!!


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 26, 2010)

1. Yep.

2. Yep.


----------



## mikewint (Nov 28, 2010)

See Njaco's #2, and Nurse's give baths and PT's give massages so i stand pat


----------

